# Fall colours



## Don Haines (Sep 22, 2014)

Fall is coming! Show us the colours!

To start us off, some tamaracks... a coniferous tree that changes colours and drops it's needles in the fall.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 22, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Fall is coming! Show us the colours!
> 
> To start us off, some tamaracks... a coniferous tree that changes colours and drops it's needles in the fall.



Those shots are a great inspiration, Don!
Our variant of larch, doesn't show as good colours as yours, but now you'll have me look closer at them this fall.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 23, 2014)

.
About two weeks from now I'm heading up to the Binghampton, NY area. Colors are predicted to be stellar this year. I'll see what I can bring back in digital form.


----------



## atkinsonphoto (Sep 23, 2014)

The colors are booming in VT.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 23, 2014)

out looking for color yesterday...


----------



## Policar (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## tntwit (Sep 23, 2014)

Colors are just starting to change here, but I'm inspired to look for opportunities in the coming weeks.

In the mean time, here is one of my favorites from a while back. 

This was shot on a 35mm Canon T-70 around 1997.

The photo is of the road coming up to my Aunt and Uncle's house in Saxtons River, Vermont.

I was disappointed in the grain, but I don't know if that is to be expected with a film scan or not. These were done by a drug store, but couldn't tell you who anymore.

Either way, I really like the picture, but I suppose the nostalgia might have something to do with it.


----------



## ichetov (Sep 23, 2014)

Last weekend in Great Tetons


----------



## nineyards (Sep 23, 2014)

All taken with a 7D and 70-200mm f4 non IS


----------



## pulsiv (Sep 23, 2014)

fall is definitely my season...


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 23, 2014)

ichetov said:


> Last weekend in Great Tetons



That light is crazy good, ichetov! Did you use a reflector or flash to bring the bark on those trees up from the shadows, or is it a good use of HDR?


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 23, 2014)

tntwit said:


> Colors are just starting to change here, but I'm inspired to look for opportunities in the coming weeks.
> 
> In the mean time, here is one of my favorites from a while back.
> 
> ...



One should never underestimate the importance of nostalgia. I like it, it reminds me of certain places I played in as a child.
And, tntwit, the grain is nothing that wrecks this shot.


----------



## Too_Many_Hobbies (Sep 23, 2014)

Just for kicks, I'm attaching a photo from years past. Biked to the top of Castle Craig in CT, US and took out my first digital camera - the Canon G3 to take a shot. Unfortunately I knew nothing about RAW back then...


----------



## Aglet (Sep 24, 2014)

Too_Many_Hobbies said:


> Just for kicks, I'm attaching a photo from years past. Biked to the top of Castle Craig in CT, US and took out my first digital camera - the Canon G3 to take a shot. Unfortunately I knew nothing about RAW back then...


Nice shot.
Canon G3 is a great old brick! Very nice jpgs so little need of raw. I still have a bunch of old G3/5/6 bodies and occasionally use them still.


----------



## Too_Many_Hobbies (Sep 24, 2014)

Aglet said:


> Nice shot.
> Canon G3 is a great old brick! Very nice jpgs so little need of raw.



Thanks and good to know about the jpgs!

Below are 2 from this morning in New Hampshire after the fog mostly lifted.


----------



## roguewave (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice shots! Don Haines, these tamarack colours are amazing.

Last fall with Canon 40D:


----------



## Aglet (Sep 25, 2014)

Is this a Gilian maple?


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2014)

Fall colours in Edmonton


----------



## dpc (Sep 27, 2014)

Old well


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 27, 2014)

To me much of autumn starts with the harvesting of apples, and it ends with all the brightly coloured leafs falling off the trees.

Last autumn I was out with a few friends shooting. Here's a few megapixels worth of 35kA (kiloApples).
I had walked around for a few minutes trying to find a composition that would work for the UWA, but it just wasn't possible to find one. Had to back away quite a bit to get the entire artwork in frame with another lens. Settled for this one where I could make it look like the arrow on the sign points to Eva. Couldn't get rid of the car in the background.

The apple art is called "Paradispar 2013" - Paradise couple 2013.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi DominoDude. 
That is incredible, thanks for sharing. I'm guessing its fortunate it wasn't a truck in front of the artwork. 

Cheers, Graham. 



DominoDude said:


> To me much of autumn starts with the harvesting of apples, and it ends with all the brightly coloured leafs falling of the trees.
> 
> Last autumn I was out with a few friends shooting. Here's a few megapixels worth of 35kA (kiloApples).
> I had walked around for a few minutes trying to find a composition that would work for the UWA, but it just wasn't possible to find one. Had to back away quite a bit to get the entire artwork in frame with another lens. Settled for this one where I could make it look like the arrow on the sign points to Eva. Couldn't get rid of the car in the background.
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 28, 2014)

I have to throw in a canoeing picture..... Algonquin Park, Canada.


----------



## Northstar (Sep 28, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I have to throw in a canoeing picture..... Algonquin Park, Canada.



very very nice Don!


----------



## Northstar (Sep 28, 2014)

They say "search for the light". I found it in the forest today about 15 minute before sunset.

5d3
40 pancake


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 28, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> ichetov said:
> 
> 
> > Last weekend in Great Tetons
> ...



I am curious also, great shot there.

Jim


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 28, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I have to throw in a canoeing picture..... Algonquin Park, Canada.



That is just too much, Don. You are way too good at this! The colours of the sky and the leaves are amazing. *all thumbs up*


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 28, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi DominoDude.
> That is incredible, thanks for sharing. I'm guessing its fortunate it wasn't a truck in front of the artwork.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Two weeks earlier and that could have been arranged, Graham! There were trucks hauling in loads of apples for a while there, and a dozen or so people climbing the scaffolding creating the art. After that came the opening of the Apple market and the entire distance from me to the artwork would have been filled with the necks of people. Extremely popular year after year, since the artwork is new and no one knows what it will be. The village population goes up by a factor of ten I guess during the weeks of the market.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2014)

1. Fall leaves against tree trunk
2. Railway trestle bridge over Oldman River at Lethbridge, AB


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2014)

White-throated sparrow foraging amongst fallen crab apples.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 30, 2014)

One I took on the 28th., with 24-70_2.8II L.
-r


----------



## Eldar (Sep 30, 2014)

17mm f4L TS-E and 5DIII


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2014)

Eldar said:


> 17mm f4L TS-E and 5DIII




This is a fantastic picture, Eldar. I love the colours and the composition. I've always wanted a TS-E lens but something else always seems to come up. Great work!


----------



## Eldar (Sep 30, 2014)

dpc said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > 17mm f4L TS-E and 5DIII
> ...


Thanks dpc, much appreciated. To me, the 17 and 24 TS-E lenses are key reasons to stay with Canon. They are both exceptional lenses. Having seen a lot of your posts, I think at least one of them would fit your bag nicely.


----------



## PhilBo (Sep 30, 2014)

Here is one of my best fall pics.




The Golden Hour by Phil Beauchamp, on Flickr


----------



## distant.star (Sep 30, 2014)

.

Eldar, that image is magnificent. Thanks. Here's my first of this season:


Leader of the Pack...


----------



## Northstar (Sep 30, 2014)

Eldar said:


> 17mm f4L TS-E and 5DIII



very nice Eldar!


----------



## Northstar (Sep 30, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> 
> Eldar, that image is magnificent. Thanks. Here's my first of this season:
> 
> ...



funny!


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2014)

Eldar said:


> 17mm f4L TS-E and 5DIII



I really like this shot. Well done Eldar.


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> Leader of the Pack...




Cool shot.


----------



## Pag (Sep 30, 2014)

Not quite peak colors around here yet, so here's last fall:



Variations by pagarneau, on Flickr



Parc de la Jacques-Cartier by pagarneau, on Flickr



Parc de la Jacques-Cartier by pagarneau, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2014)

Pag said:


> Not quite peak colors around here yet, so here's last fall:





Beautiful shots. Nicely done Pag.


----------



## Ferris (Sep 30, 2014)

Well, since I happened to be looking at this one yesterday . . .

(Sapsucker Woods, Ithaca, New York, 10/30/2010)


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 30, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> Here's my first of this season:
> 
> Leader of the Pack...



Nice!


----------



## Aglet (Oct 1, 2014)

Eldar said:


> 17mm f4L TS-E and 5DIII


I like it!
what f-stop did you use?
just wondering if stopping down more would reduce some of the upper corner CA with that lens..


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 1, 2014)

Eldar said:


> 17mm f4L TS-E and 5DIII



The tonal quality in the foreground is exceptional ! How many exposures was this ?


----------



## Eldar (Oct 1, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > 17mm f4L TS-E and 5DIII
> ...


Thanks for all positive comments, much appreciated. It is a very fun lens to play with.

CA may be a bit more visible, because I darkened green and blue a bit and pushed shadow and highlight also. It is at f10, ISO100 and it is just one shot.


----------



## Too_Many_Hobbies (Oct 1, 2014)

At the local convenience store by me.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 1, 2014)

Planned to go out and shoot fall colours tomorrow. Weather prognosis from yr.no looked promising... Bah! Weather changed plans: tomorrow the location will be covered in low and thick clouds and there will even be some rain. Ain't I the lucky one...
I refuse to budge however, so will brew me a big pot of coffee and drive out tonight to the spot. There *will be* fiery hot colours tomorrow, even if I have to set fire to a forest.
Sincerely,
/A grumpy ol' fart

PS There will be photos, in worst case it will be mug shots of the arsonist. *points jokingly to self*


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 1, 2014)

Too_Many_Hobbies said:


> At the local convenience store by me.



That's a real pleasing composition.


----------



## Northstar (Oct 2, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> Planned to go out and shoot fall colours tomorrow. Weather prognosis from yr.no looked promising... Bah! Weather changed plans: tomorrow the location will be covered in low and thick clouds and there will even be some rain. Ain't I the lucky one...
> I refuse to budge however, so will brew me a big pot of coffee and drive out tonight to the spot. There *will be* fiery hot colours tomorrow, even if I have to set fire to a forest.
> Sincerely,
> /A grumpy ol' fart
> ...



funny stuff Domino!! lol


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 2, 2014)

"_Fall is Here_"


----------



## ooF Fighters (Oct 2, 2014)

I found a tree at the local park that rains sap. I used a 7d + EFS 60mm macro lens for this shot. Thinking hard about picking up the 100mmm macro now...


----------



## Too_Many_Hobbies (Oct 2, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> That's a real pleasing composition.



Thanks! All these great fall pictures makes me really want to get out and take more pictures. If only the weather would cooperate...


----------



## Too_Many_Hobbies (Oct 2, 2014)

ooF Fighters said:


> I found a tree at the local park that rains sap. I used a 7d + EFS 60mm macro lens for this shot. Thinking hard about picking up the 100mmm macro now...



Really nice! I really like the 100 L macro if that is what you are thinking of getting.


----------



## Too_Many_Hobbies (Oct 2, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> "_Fall is Here_"



Really cool! I wish my leaves came in awesome reflecting spheres like that...


----------



## ooF Fighters (Oct 2, 2014)

He seems happy Fall has arrived.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 2, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> "_Fall is Here_"


Cool Neuro! 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 2, 2014)

ooF Fighters said:


> I found a tree at the local park that rains sap. I used a 7d + EFS 60mm macro lens for this shot. Thinking hard about picking up the 100mmm macro now...


That's wicked, I love it!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 2, 2014)

Eldar said:


> 17mm f4L TS-E and 5DIII


Nice one Eldar! I love the shadows chasing you!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 2, 2014)

ichetov said:


> Last weekend in Great Tetons


Beautiful!


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> "_Fall is Here_"




Ah! A virtual globe. Nice.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 2, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I have to throw in a canoeing picture..... Algonquin Park, Canada.


Gorgeous Don!


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 2, 2014)

Maple leaf....


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Maple leaf....




Ah! The maple leaf forever. Beautiful colours.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 2, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> "_Fall is Here_"


Very nice John!


----------



## HarmsWay (Oct 2, 2014)

It's not exactly fall this side of the world but as the miombo woodlands of Zambia gear up for the rainy season the trees display some magnificent colours as well.


----------



## yellowstudio (Oct 2, 2014)

Well it was late summer, but maybe you accept my humble offering as my first image post on this forum  Due to the drought in California, it's pretty easy to make everything look like fall...



IMG_4716 by yellowstudio.de, on Flickr

Best,
Andreas


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2014)

Fall in the mountains just north of Waterton Lakes National Park AB.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 7, 2014)

The first autumn gale undressed all the trees and gave my next door river a colorful riverbed.

1DX, Zeiss Otus 55mm f1.4
3.2s, f11, ISO100


----------



## niteclicks (Oct 7, 2014)

Eldar said:


> The first autumn gale undressed all the trees and gave my next door river a colorful riverbed.



Beautiful. Can't wait until Summer finally gives up here.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 7, 2014)

Conway Summit, Mono County, CA.



Aspens June Lake Loop 20 Oct 2013 3369 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dak723 (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice work here! I've never posted a photo here, but will give it a try....

Taken late September in the Adirondack Mountains, NY with a Canon 6D.


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Oct 7, 2014)

Adirondacks between Lake Placid and Whiteface, Oct 4 2014.


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Conway Summit, Mono County, CA.
> 
> 
> 
> Aspens June Lake Loop 20 Oct 2013 3369 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr




Beautiful colours!


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2014)

CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> Adirondacks between Lake Placid and Whiteface, Oct 4 2014.



Beautiful!


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2014)

dak723 said:


> Nice work here! I've never posted a photo here, but will give it a try....
> 
> Taken late September in the Adirondack Mountains, NY with a Canon 6D.




Very nice!


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 7, 2014)

dak723 said:


> Nice work here! I've never posted a photo here, but will give it a try....
> 
> Taken late September in the Adirondack Mountains, NY with a Canon 6D.


Nice pictures...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 8, 2014)

Sorensen's Resort
Hope Valley South of Lake Tahoe



Fall Colors at Sorensons Resort © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## NJOYCanon (Oct 8, 2014)

Some color just off Rt. 2 in Bolton VT.


----------



## sedwards (Oct 8, 2014)

view from my back porch at supper time



IMG_1879 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 8, 2014)

A few Autumn leave shots from a trip to Brandelhow Park on the West shoreline of Derwent Water, English Lake District.
Shot on my original 5D, all 24-105L. All hand held at 800 ISO, which the 5D mki seemed to be really good at.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 8, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> A few Autumn leave shots from a trip to Brandelhow Park on the West shoreline of Derwent Water, English Lake District.
> Shot on my original 5D, all 24-105L. All hand held at 800 ISO, which the 5D mki seemed to be really good at.



Great ones! I really like the light and colours in the 2nd one with the gate.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 8, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > A few Autumn leave shots from a trip to Brandelhow Park on the West shoreline of Derwent Water, English Lake District.
> ...



Thanks Domino ! When I shot that picture I was convinced that I had taken it on the 50/1.4, and for quite a while used to refer to it has how good the 50/1.4 is. Then when I actually looked at the info on it I couldn't believe that it was 28mm on the 24-105, so after that I kinda realized that I couldn't really tell the difference !


----------



## raptor3x (Oct 8, 2014)

Rainbow Falls by raptor3x, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Oct 8, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> A few Autumn leave shots from a trip to Brandelhow Park on the West shoreline of Derwent Water, English Lake District.
> Shot on my original 5D, all 24-105L. All hand held at 800 ISO, which the 5D mki seemed to be really good at.




Beautiful shots! I especially like the last one. Fantastic old trees.


----------



## dpc (Oct 8, 2014)

raptor3x said:


> Rainbow Falls by raptor3x, on Flickr




Well composed and well shot.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 8, 2014)

raptor3x said:


> Rainbow Falls



That is a wonderful photo on so many levels.... It makes me wish I was there now!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 8, 2014)

June Lake, Mono County, CA.



Aspens June Lake 20 Oct 2013 3653 © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Oct 8, 2014)

I think a fair statement, after all these images, is; It´s a colorful time of the year. Lots of good images!

1DX, Zeiss Otus 55/1.4
3.2s, f10, ISO100


----------



## telemaq76 (Oct 10, 2014)

fall by telemaq76, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 11, 2014)

maple leaves at sunset


----------



## bjd (Oct 11, 2014)

Eldar said:


> 17mm f4L TS-E and 5DIII


Eldar, thats a fabulous shot. Do you mind explaining how exactly you used the Tilt or Shift in this shot?

I'd be interested in such a Lens for architecture, and know they can also be used for other fields too,
but I'm wondering how you used it here?

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Oct 11, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> A few Autumn leave shots from a trip to Brandelhow Park on the West shoreline of Derwent Water, English Lake District.
> Shot on my original 5D, all 24-105L. All hand held at 800 ISO, which the 5D mki seemed to be really good at.


Dang.......
I was there the first two weeks in September, early enough to still have good weather (which we did have),
but too early for any decent colour. 

Lovely shots.
Cheers Brian


----------



## Eldar (Oct 11, 2014)

bjd said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > 17mm f4L TS-E and 5DIII
> ...


Thanks Brian, Apparently that image resonated with quite a few. Post processing was done on a small laptop, so I have a better version at home (currently I´m traveling and on the same laptop). The blue/green and highlight/shadow settings in the upper part is not very good.

But to your question; It is a fairly straight forward shot. I start with a center focus and determine exposure when the lens is in neutral position. Then I use live view and zoom in on the lower side of the image, which is totally out of focus to begin with. Then I tilt the lens until that part of the image is in focus. I shot the image at several different f-stops, but prefer this one at f10. 

Some more patient and structured than me would probably have shot multiple exposures and merged them, but this is a single exposure

Both this lens and the 24 TS-E are key arguments to stay with Canon. Phenomenal lenses.


----------



## pgsdeepak (Oct 11, 2014)

UP North (Wisconsin/Upper Michigan)


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 11, 2014)

I know I've promised photos, and some of them are already taken. I believe that colours haven't peaked here yet, and I plan to follow up within a few days with another session out and about in the foliage.
2.5 CF cards need to be downloaded and cleared before that next tour. So there could be some hours of editing before posting...


----------



## candyman (Oct 11, 2014)

pgsdeepak said:


> UP North (Wisconsin/Upper Michigan)



Those are some excellent pictures! Well done


----------



## climber (Oct 11, 2014)

Here is one shot from today.


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2014)

pgsdeepak said:


> UP North (Wisconsin/Upper Michigan)




Beautiful shots. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2014)

climber said:


> Here is one shot from today.



Awesome landscape. Well done.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 11, 2014)

bjd said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > A few Autumn leave shots from a trip to Brandelhow Park on the West shoreline of Derwent Water, English Lake District.
> ...



Thanks Brian and dpc. It is beautiful up there. 

@pgsdeepak; really like the portrait one with rock in front of the waterfall. I find it's difficult to get good portrait orientation landscape shots but this one works well.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 11, 2014)

From an outing today. 200 f2.0 at f2. I had a few colorful leaves directly in front of the lens as an overlayed color blur that I shot through.


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2014)

Very nice shot Viggo.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 11, 2014)

Another one, same technique.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 11, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice shot Viggo.


Thanks!


----------



## nineyards (Oct 12, 2014)

Playing with filters, pretty dark I know, I went brighter and subtly increased saturation as logic would dictate but to me it lost it's impact, so I left it as is
The darkened halo artifacts around the upper branches of the dead poplar tree kill me but I don't know what to do about them


----------



## nineyards (Oct 12, 2014)

More filter play


----------



## nineyards (Oct 12, 2014)

One last one


----------



## rpt (Oct 12, 2014)

Viggo said:


> Another one, same technique.


Lovely shots Viggo! I love the colour and lighting.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 12, 2014)

rpt said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Another one, same technique.
> ...


+1 
I think I have to try out that lens.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 12, 2014)

Eldar said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



Thanks guys! And yeah, Eldar it's by far the coolest lens I have owned ever. It simply is.. Razor sharp anywhere in the frame and the epic blur combined with no ca and no distortion and tje wonderful color and contrast and, and.. you get the idea ;D


----------



## bjd (Oct 12, 2014)

Eldar said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...


OK, thanks very much. Hmmm, christmas is coming..........
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Oct 12, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


The morning of our last day, there is a bit of colour coming but not much.
Cheers Brian


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 13, 2014)

At the end of the yard, enjoying a break on a nice fall day....


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2014)

bjd said:


> The morning of our last day, there is a bit of colour coming but not much.
> Cheers Brian



Very nice shot Brian.


----------



## candyman (Oct 13, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> At the end of the yard, enjoying a break on a nice fall day....



That's a wonderful scene Don. I like it


----------



## kaykay (Oct 14, 2014)

This was taken recently at smokies.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 14, 2014)

kaykay said:


> This was taken recently at smokies.



I like it. I can't qualify why, but I like it.

Jim


----------



## candyman (Oct 14, 2014)

cdn_photog said:


> The leaves are falling quickly around here - not many left.



We still have a lot of leaves on our trees. They may fall late this year.
Very nice photo!


----------



## nineyards (Oct 14, 2014)

Sturgeon River


----------



## candyman (Oct 14, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Sturgeon River



Very nice. Autumn colors
But you know, it looks more like a ditch instead of a river. Is it the photo perspective that is misleading me?


----------



## kaykay (Oct 14, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> kaykay said:
> 
> 
> > This was taken recently at smokies.
> ...



Thanks, That is how i kinda felt too


----------



## kaykay (Oct 14, 2014)

Viggo said:


> Another one, same technique.



Nice shot! and technique.


----------



## nineyards (Oct 14, 2014)

candyman said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > Sturgeon River
> ...


Nope, it's a river all right, albeit one of the "ditchier" legs of it, it does get quite wide in parts, it just kind of peters out for a stretch around Cardiff


----------



## Viggo (Oct 14, 2014)

kaykay said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Another one, same technique.
> ...



Thanks! A lot of great shot in this thread inspiring stuff!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 14, 2014)

WOW, great shots everyone!

Mountain lake near Illecillewaet, BC

Jack


----------



## tomscott (Oct 14, 2014)

Not everything has turned here yet, few from this weekend. 



Ullswater looking towards Poole Bridge by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Red Squirrel by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Ullswater autumnal light by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Ullswater autumnal sunset by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## 87vr6 (Oct 14, 2014)

Arashiyama, near Kyoto (last year though, I'm cheating)



5D3_2525 by volksron, on Flickr



5D3_2517 by volksron, on Flickr



5D3_2536 by volksron, on Flickr



5D3_2534 by volksron, on Flickr



5D3_2711 by volksron, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 14, 2014)

Beautiful colours!


----------



## dpc (Oct 14, 2014)

Leaves aren't all off the trees yet but most have turned colour


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 14, 2014)

Ottawa River colours by canoe


----------



## dpc (Oct 14, 2014)

Along the banks of the South Saskatchewan River


----------



## dpc (Oct 14, 2014)

Along the banks of the South Saskatchewan River


----------



## Eldar (Oct 14, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Ottawa River colours by canoe


Looks good! I´ll be in Ottawa next Monday and Tuesday. Hope to see similar weather then


----------



## pdirestajr (Oct 14, 2014)

Autumn Avy by Philip DiResta, on Flickr


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Oct 14, 2014)

West side vines


----------



## ftico (Oct 14, 2014)

A walk in the Adirondacks... 70D & 10-22 EF-S

In fact I have a question regarding this pic: I used a polarizing filter, and I think the contrast between the dark water (due to the polarizer) and the sunlit trees on the bottom makes it look unreal. Do you think it is too much polarization-induced effect? Any way to fix it in post?

And in general, what post processing filters/masks/etc would you apply to this picture?


----------



## ftico (Oct 14, 2014)

Here is anther one... taken from the car at 65 on the highway!


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 14, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Ottawa River colours by canoe
> ...


Gatineau Park, just across the river, is a fabulous place to visit....


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 14, 2014)

Yesterday's adventure to the eastern Sierras around the Mono Lake area.



Conway Summit 2506 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Cathy &amp; Cody Virginia Creek 2541 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Virginia Creek Road 2671© Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Silver Lake reflection ducks 2759 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Oct 14, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


I´ll try to get some time off my program. Every time I´ve been there (same time of the year) it´s been windy, raining and all the leaves on the ground. But judging from your images, there´s a lot to be seen.


----------



## dpc (Oct 14, 2014)

Mountain Ash


----------



## dpc (Oct 14, 2014)

tahoetoeknee said:


> West side vines




Love the colours!


----------



## distant.star (Oct 14, 2014)

ftico said:


> A walk in the Adirondacks... 70D & 10-22 EF-S
> 
> In fact I have a question regarding this pic: I used a polarizing filter, and I think the contrast between the dark water (due to the polarizer) and the sunlit trees on the bottom makes it look unreal. Do you think it is too much polarization-induced effect? Any way to fix it in post?
> 
> And in general, what post processing filters/masks/etc would you apply to this picture?



Since you asked...

I think the composition is wonderful -- it invites the eye in a delightfully colorful way. Two things give it the unreal look. First, the unnatural surface of the water looks like the bottom of a frying pan. No real water is that devoid of detail. Second, the distant trees lack resolution and clarity.

The causes I don't know, and as for fixing in post, I don't think anything would help much.

Still nice to look at though.


----------



## Policar (Oct 14, 2014)

Handheld 1/50th second


----------



## distant.star (Oct 14, 2014)

.
Northeast Pennsylvania

_*Automne Rouge
*_


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Oct 15, 2014)

west side


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Oct 15, 2014)

west side Carson City, NV


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 15, 2014)

tahoetoeknee said:


> west side Carson City, NV



I like it just fine.

Jim


----------



## ftico (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you very much for the comments.

The water has some detail, if you zoom in, but the ripples are tiny and I believe their visibility is diminished by the polarizing filter "killing" the reflected light. Regarding the trees, I agree. I think I focused on the yellow birch on the right and probably the aperture wasn't small enough to keep the whole landscape in focus. Will do better next time, hopefully!



distant.star said:


> ftico said:
> 
> 
> > A walk in the Adirondacks... 70D & 10-22 EF-S
> ...


----------



## candyman (Oct 15, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Ottawa River colours by canoe



Great photo and wonderful reflection


----------



## candyman (Oct 15, 2014)

tahoetoeknee said:


> West side vines



Nice colors


----------



## nineyards (Oct 15, 2014)

In Alberta it's tough to find the vibrant reds and blood oranges you find in eastern Canada in any abundance, we are mostly yellows and dull rust colors,but if you make a point of looking for it you'll usually find something
These photos are older


----------



## nineyards (Oct 15, 2014)

Reminds me of potpouri


----------



## nineyards (Oct 15, 2014)

Cardiff
Posted earlier but overcooked
No filters on this one


----------



## Fuhrtographer (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2014)

Don't have vast expanses of fiery red maples here, or any expanses really. So...


----------



## jrista (Oct 16, 2014)

*Contrast*


My Autumn Fire Maple, half-transitioned to it's brilliant, fiery red...colorful leaves framed against a backdrop of still-green leaves.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 16, 2014)

dpc said:


> Don't have vast expanses of fiery red maples here, or any expanses really. So...


Nice!, love the first one!


----------



## ichetov (Oct 16, 2014)

Not much color left up here in the mountains:


----------



## Eldar (Oct 16, 2014)

5DIII, 17mm TS-E, 1/50s, f5.0, ISO100


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 16, 2014)

Fall colors at June Lake B&amp;W © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2014)

ichetov said:


> Not much color left up here in the mountains:




A very nice picture.


----------



## sanjosedave (Oct 16, 2014)

6D, 16-35mm

1/1250 sec; f/8; ISO 800

Exposure 5, bit of Nik, LR5

Butterfly Valley Road, Quincy, CA


----------



## ichetov (Oct 16, 2014)

Another one from last weekend. Aspens and the first snow of the season:


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2014)

ichetov said:


> Another one from last weekend. Aspens and the first snow of the season:




Very nice. I like the composition.


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2014)

Eldar said:


> 5DIII, 17mm TS-E, 1/50s, f5.0, ISO100




Like the colours.


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2014)

Red leaf


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2014)

ichetov said:


> Another one from last weekend. Aspens and the first snow of the season:




Very nice shot ichetov.


----------



## sanjosedave (Oct 17, 2014)

6D, 70-200 2.8, LR, 1/50 sec; f/14; ISO 160, shot at 70mm

Used Matt K's Medium Fall Color preset


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2014)

Mountain forest in autumn


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 17, 2014)

dpc said:


> Mountain forest in autumn


Now that's one crazy good photo, dpc!


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Oct 17, 2014)

dpc said:


> Mountain forest in autumn


nice


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Mountain forest in autumn
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2014)

tahoetoeknee said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Mountain forest in autumn
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 17, 2014)

Fall 2012, Corvallis OR.
7D + [email protected]


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 17, 2014)

Fall 2012, Corvallis OR.
7D + [email protected]


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 17, 2014)

Fall 2012, Corvallis OR.
7D + [email protected]


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2014)

On the banks of the South Saskatchewan River.


----------



## kaswindell (Oct 19, 2014)

I just scrolled through all 13 pages of this thread and the photos range from great to absolutely amazing! Thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## candyman (Oct 19, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Fall 2012, Corvallis OR.
> 7D + [email protected]




Nice series. Great to show the different colors together


----------



## candyman (Oct 19, 2014)

kaswindell said:


> I just scrolled through all 13 pages of this thread and the photos range from great to absolutely amazing! Thanks for the inspiration!!



Absolutely agree on that!


----------



## Eldar (Oct 19, 2014)

I believe this thread shows that autumn is an inspiring time for many of us. Lots of great pictures have been posted.

We are pretty close to the end of a colorful fall over here, but some leaves die hard.
1DX, Zeiss 135/2.0

1/125s, f3.2, ISO100


----------



## candyman (Oct 19, 2014)

Eldar said:


> I believe this thread shows that autumn is an inspiring time for many of us. Lots of great pictures have been posted.
> 
> We are pretty close to the end of a colorful fall over here, but some leaves die hard.
> 1DX, Zeiss 135/2.0
> ...




That's a wonderful photo with great colors and composition. That Zeiss does give a beautiful bokeh


----------



## Eldar (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks Candyman!

I went for a walk in the forrest next door. And the whole summer is now on the ground. It gives a certain peace of mind walking on a forest floor, covered in yellow, green, red and brown leaves. 

1DX, 17mm f4L TS-E
1/13s, f5.6, ISO100


----------



## kirkcha (Oct 19, 2014)

Bishop Creek


----------



## bmwta (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice pics on here so far. I'd like to add some of mine that I took from Vermont and one from Massachusetts. All taken with Canon 5D mark III and 24-105L lens.


----------



## RobertG. (Oct 19, 2014)

Does this one count too?






It was taken in February in Mae Hong Son, Thailand. It was autumn there.


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2014)

bmwta said:


> Nice pics on here so far. I'd like to add some of mine that I took from Vermont and one from Massachusetts. All taken with Canon 5D mark III and 24-105L lens.



Very nice series....And welcome to CR


----------



## bmwta (Oct 20, 2014)

Click said:


> bmwta said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pics on here so far. I'd like to add some of mine that I took from Vermont and one from Massachusetts. All taken with Canon 5D mark III and 24-105L lens.
> ...



Thank You!


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 20, 2014)

bmwta said:


> Nice pics on here so far. I'd like to add some of mine that I took from Vermont and one from Massachusetts. All taken with Canon 5D mark III and 24-105L lens.


I feel like I should be throwing a couple of turkeys into the pond on that last shot 

Nice pictures!


----------



## jrista (Oct 20, 2014)

*Maple Boke*














Canon EOS 5D III
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II


----------



## lion rock (Oct 20, 2014)

Sagittariansrock,
Love Corvallis. Went to school there!
Is that Walnut Blvd?
-r



sagittariansrock said:


> Fall 2012, Corvallis OR.
> 7D + [email protected]


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 20, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Sagittariansrock,
> Love Corvallis. Went to school there!
> Is that Walnut Blvd?
> -r
> ...





This is one of the winding lanes running north off Walnut Blvd. Can't remember exactly which one. It is a very nice little town, I loved it too. My wife went to school there.


----------



## nineyards (Oct 20, 2014)

Remnants of fall 
Partially frozen over in the spring thaw


----------



## candyman (Oct 20, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Maple Boke*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice.
I like the colors and background colors.


----------



## trstromme (Oct 20, 2014)

One from yesterday, Canon EOS 7D, Samyang 8mm f/[email protected] 2.5sec, f/20, ISO 100



In the backyard.. by Trond Strømme, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2014)

trstromme said:


> One from yesterday, Canon EOS 7D, Samyang 8mm f/[email protected] 2.5sec, f/20, ISO 100



Lovely shot. Well done.


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Maple Boke*
> 
> Canon EOS 5D III
> Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II



Very nice shots Jon. I love the colors.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 20, 2014)

After observing that leafs turn rapidly from green to brown in the last decade I have to search for other plants showing reds in autumn. Except the second image of a "german" maple (?) leaf.


----------



## moreorless (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## DogpackChris (Oct 21, 2014)

Some really beautiful shots here in this thread!! 
Here are three from last weeks quick morning trip over to see the elk in Cataloochee Valley in the Great Smoky Mountain National Park. The first shot with the EOS M and the 22 mm f2.0 lens. The second with my old 1DmkIII and the Tokina 16-28 f2.8 and the third with the 1DmkIII with an old 24-85 f3.5-4.5 that I picked up on ebay.


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2014)

Mountain ash berries


----------



## arjay (Oct 22, 2014)

North Lake Road, Bishop Creek


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2014)

Fall leaves


----------



## GDub (Oct 30, 2014)

My street in Montréal was all aglow this particular afternoon.


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2014)

GDub said:


> My street in Montréal was all aglow this particular afternoon.



I really like this shot. Nicely done GDub.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 31, 2014)

First frost! Fall is over and done with ...

1DX, 24-70 f2.8L II
1/250s, f5.0, ISO400


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2014)

Path by the Oldman River in Lethbridge, Alberta.


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2014)

GDub said:


> My street in Montréal was all aglow this particular afternoon.




Very nice picture!


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2014)

First snowfall of the season hanging in my lilac bush. Fortunately, it's melting. The snow, that is, not the bush.  :-[


----------



## ihendy (Nov 2, 2014)

fall pic leaves in my backyard


----------



## TomD (Nov 3, 2014)

Taken a couple of weeks ago before the weather turned grey & wet.

Capital Dome from Capital Lake in Olympia, WA


----------



## dragonstone (Nov 3, 2014)

This weekend in bay area


----------



## spandau (Nov 3, 2014)

Taken today next to small creek. Dark shadows and bright sunlight.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi dragonstone. 
Welcome to the forum, what a way to introduce yourself, beautiful set, I think the drops on the limbs ( grass?), the first shot, look fantastic. 

Cheers, Graham.



dragonstone said:


> This weekend in bay area


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 3, 2014)

dragonstone said:


> This weekend in bay area


Welcome to the forum. Fantastic pictures!


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2014)

dragonstone said:


> This weekend in bay area




Beautiful!


----------



## lion rock (Nov 3, 2014)

+1, nice!




dpc said:


> dragonstone said:
> 
> 
> > This weekend in bay area
> ...


----------



## dragonstone (Nov 3, 2014)

lion rock said:


> +1, nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Valvebounce said:


> Hi dragonstone.
> Welcome to the forum, what a way to introduce yourself, beautiful set, I think the drops on the limbs ( grass?), the first shot, look fantastic.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.





dpc said:


> Beautiful!





Don Haines said:


> Welcome to the forum. Fantastic pictures!



Many thanks for all the warm welcome!


----------



## lion rock (Nov 3, 2014)

Shot one a few days ago.
A small Japanese maple in the front of the house.
-r


----------



## bf (Nov 3, 2014)

A couple of weeks back. No polarizer is used.


----------



## Reiep (Nov 5, 2014)

The end by Pierre Pichot Photography




Leaves by Pierre Pichot Photography




Parcul Central by Pierre Pichot Photography


----------



## jvirta (Nov 14, 2014)

301/365 by JV Virta, on Flickr




287/365 by JV Virta, on Flickr

And one frosty one



322/365 by JV Virta, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi jvirta. 
I like 1 but I think 3 is excellent. I think the juxtaposition of the red of the leaves and the white of the ice is most descriptive. 

Cheers, Graham. 

And one frosty one



322/365 by JV Virta, on Flickr
[/quote]


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 14, 2014)

Misty morning - early October with the EF 50/1.4 @ 1/200, f/3.2 and ISO 400


----------



## Cory (Nov 14, 2014)

Our new Veterans' Monument:


----------



## distant.star (Nov 14, 2014)

.
Nice picture. Not so great use of grad ND in post...


----------



## toodamnice (Nov 14, 2014)

Grapes. 






Golden Forrest.


----------



## dpc (Nov 20, 2014)

Bush on forest floor


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2014)

Beside a mountain path. I know it's no longer fall, but I miss the season.


----------



## distant.star (Dec 20, 2014)

.
Fall Closes Out

*Winter begins tomorrow...*


----------

